# Looking for information on William Fagan



## father john (Jul 2, 2009)

On behalf of an acquaintance I am looking for information on his father William Fagan, who was sunk during WW2 whilst a crew member on a merchant ship, on St Patrick’s Day.
That’s all the detail that he knows. Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

There's a chance this might be him: http://discovery.nationalarchives.g...&_dss=range&_sd=1940&_ed=1945&_ro=any&_st=adv
Did he survive the sinking, and what was his nationality? 

Dave W


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
The only way to find out for sure is to look at W Fagan's Form CRS10. If it has survived it will tell you the names or official numbers of all the vessels he served on from early 1941, together with dates and places of engagment and discharge.
If anywhere it should be here.
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C10988786
Due to security issues. You would be advised to visit Kew yourself.
No British vessel was sunk on March 17 1940.
cheers Roger
PS CWGC has no Merchant seaman with this name killed in WW2


----------



## father john (Jul 2, 2009)

That might be him. Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## father john (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks Dave W and Roger Griffiths, that gives me a good start. William Fagan was British, but I don’t know the Ship’s country of registration, or its name.


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

Try Uboat .net https://uboat.net/

This gives lists of people on board merchant ships sunk by U boats. It has a search section


Laurie


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

All ready looked. No dice.
regards
Roger


----------

